# Did Santa bring you any new tools?



## John Conroy (Dec 24, 2016)

My kids are visiting today with the grandkids so we had gift opening a day early. Santa was very good to me this year. I knew it was something cool before I unwrapped it, I could barely lift the box.


----------



## Alexander (Dec 24, 2016)

Wow Santa's elves would have been working around the clock to build you that  Kurt with the cam lock fixed jaw. Those are great vices. A shop i worked at years ago had dozens of them and swore by them. Tools like that will never disappoint.


----------



## schor (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## PeterT (Dec 25, 2016)

Sweet! Santa's sleigh must have been a tad tail heavy this year!


----------

